# Forum Home Renovation The Cubby House  Cubby House - Span Question

## BronteDave

Hi all, 
I'm about to start building a cubby house on a patch of ground that has some features that make it hard to sink post holes. As a result of this, I can only dig 4 holes with floorplan dimensions of of 2.2m x 1.8m. 
That means I need my 2 Bearers to span 2.2m (and my joists to span 1.8m). 
I would like to use Cypress Pine for posts and bearers/joists. 
My question is, what dimensions will my posts/bearers/joists need to be? 
Thanks for your help
Dave

----------


## METRIX

> Hi all, 
> I'm about to start building a cubby house on a patch of ground that has some features that make it hard to sink post holes. As a result of this, I can only dig 4 holes with floorplan dimensions of of 2.2m x 1.8m. 
> That means I need my 2 Bearers to span 2.2m (and my joists to span 1.8m). 
> I would like to use Cypress Pine for posts and bearers/joists. 
> My question is, what dimensions will my posts/bearers/joists need to be? 
> Thanks for your help
> Dave

  Cppress F5 
Joists can be 150x38  
Bearer 225x38 or 200x50

----------


## BronteDave

Thanks Metrix, much appreciated.

----------


## METRIX

Let me know if you can't get these sizes or you can get F7, also notch the posts to hold the bearers, common mistake people make it to just bolt the bearer to the post, not the correct way even if it's only a cubby house

----------

